
Follow-You Printing - wglb
http://blog.cr.yp.to/20150218-printing.html
======
jen729w
Sounds like a really bad implementation. We have Equitrac in our (admittedly
not very large) office and I manage to:

1\. Press "Print" 2\. Go to printer and beep my access card 3\. Wait about 4
seconds 4\. Select my document and press print 5\. Out it comes.

Now I'll admit the software is pretty janky, but so is all printer software.
Janky or not, it works.

On the flip side, I look after other offices where we still have individually
named printers. NOT ONE of my users knows how to connect to "that printer at
the other end of the corridor".

